

AT&T iPad Hacker’s Real Crime Was Embarrassing the Wrong People - pasbesoin
http://www.wired.com/opinion/2012/11/att-ipad-hacker-when-embarassment-becomes-a-crime

======
pasbesoin
This was mentioned a few days ago:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5096764>

but didn't get much traction. Whichever/whatever side you might come down on
in it, it seems worthy of attention/discussion in this current timeframe and
context (Swartz).

So, I don't need any associated karma (e.g. going back to the earlier HN
thread), but I'd welcome a discussion.

